# CLF bulbs?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If running two clf bulbs over lets say a 10 gallon for example, what wattage would be considered medium light? 23 watts seems a little high, so would using the 13 watt be medium light or would that bring it down to low light?

Trying to figure out what would be the best balance for these low tech tanks. I often get a bit of an algae problem using the 23 watt bulbs but not sure if the 13 would be too low. Also how would 9 watt bulbs be, very low light or just low light?

Also, with a single bulb, what would be medium light on a standard 2.5 gallon tank?


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm using a 26w hydroponic cfl bulb over a 7g tank (12x12x12) at about 6 inches above the surface. Works great, with a pendant light, you can adjust the height of the light source. I figure it gives me something in the range of medium light.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Check this link out, specifically page 2. http:// http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85667&page=2 should answer all your questions about cfl.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ok, so basically you can't judge cfl without a meter and small changes make a huge difference.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

More or less. But that is the same with all lights, the more commonly used lights have more data out there for them.

As long as you have the ability to adjust the height you can get the light you need. You can also judge what you need by other peoples experiments/data.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

They work, they work really well.

Two Ikea desktop lamps....two common 23w 6500K.









=======








=======








=======








=======








=======









Some say it's the AquaVitro, some say it's the Co2, I say it was Bob Ross' philosophy of having fun.










I moved on to full spectrum LEDs for colour, I am a believer.








To








To








Eventually to this


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

hilarious. and nice pics.


----------

